# quick question



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

were all 5000's quattro? or no?
thanks!


----------



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: quick question (verb.move)*

No, in fact, I think the majority of them were not. Back in the day it was a $5000 upgrade.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

ok thanks.
were all 200's quattro, or was this too an upgrade?
i want to save up my money to buy a 200 Avant, turbo quattro, black exterior and interior. I think im addicted to avants. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*

Hi, that was an upgrade too. If I'm not mistaken, all 200s were at the very least turbocharged. Then you paid extra for the Quattro.
I have to agree, black on black is the very best color combination for a Quattro.


_Modified by triplered at 12:05 AM 2-4-2007_


----------

